# My soon-to-be Demasoni and Yellow Lab 55G



## dbart01

Here's what I came up with so far. It's about 60lbs of lace rock and 50 lbs rinsed play sand. Feel free to criticize and offer suggestions


----------



## Riceburner

Looks like a great start. Just need a background and fish. 

Also if you could get more height out of your structures, it give them more use of the water column. Or make 2 islands of structure.


----------



## dbart01

Thanks! Fish and background will be coming soon for sure  as for the structures, I will likely build on top as you suggested, I still have about 20lbs of lace rock lying around.


----------



## acropora1981

If you can still do it - paint the back of the tank black. It will look amazing.


----------



## dbart01

I was actually looking into that. Any suggestions for paint? I heard latex non-toxic paint was a good option?


----------



## Fish_Noob32

Looks amazing!


----------



## cichlidspiro

I find latex works the best


----------



## Ital_stal

Looks awesome!!



Riceburner said:


> Also if you could get more height out of your structures, it give them more use of the water column. Or make 2 islands of structure.


Totally, dems will really make use of rock piles and it helps create more crevices & caves for them to bicker over (the more the merrier).


----------



## dbart01

Just wanted to update on a new rock layout that I had to construct after taking all of the rocks out to catch the brooding female...I think it works a little better. They seem happier too.


----------



## Ital_stal

dbart01 said:


> Just wanted to update on a new rock layout that I had to construct after taking all of the rocks out to catch the brooding female...I think it works a little better. They seem happier too.


Looks awesome! Enjoy your slice of malawi!


----------

